# Our shop's new pride and joy: a vintage 1969 Econoline Ambulance



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 17, 2013)

We recently bought this 1969 Ford Econoline 300 Ambulance as a project for our shop, and one day hope to use it as a sort of mascot for our company at various events.

It's actually a pretty interesting rig because the Econoline 300 was one of the first proper Type II Ambulances made. Ours needs a little fixing up but is in nice overall shape. Has the 302 V8 in it as well, so that's a plus. 

Let us know what you guys think.

http://globalemergencyvehicles.word...ur-1969-ford-econoline-300-ambulance-project/


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 17, 2013)

Needs flames on the side.


Mechanical siren I presume?


----------



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 17, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Needs flames on the side.
> 
> 
> Mechanical siren I presume?



Yes and yes, some flames could work if we go the hot rod route.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2013)

No! Restore it to original! Don't hot rod it!


----------



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 17, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> No! Restore it to original! Don't hot rod it!



And this, my friend, is the same debate we are having at our shop :unsure:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 17, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> No! Restore it to original! Don't hot rod it!





Global Emergency Vehicles said:


> And this, my friend, is the same debate we are having at our shop :unsure:



my vote is original


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 17, 2013)

I like it! Do you know anything about the history of this particular vehicle?


----------



## 9D4 (Oct 17, 2013)

The paint and cabin dont even look like they need restoration. 
Personally, I would just restore the patient area to era correct
Itd be way more awesome with the three speed, though  Looking through a few I just found, it seemed to be more common than an auto, which surprised me.


----------



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 17, 2013)

9D4 said:


> The paint and cabin dont even look like they need restoration.
> Personally, I would just restore the patient area to era correct
> Itd be way more awesome with the three speed, though  Looking through a few I just found, it seemed to be more common than an auto, which surprised me.



Yea I that's the one thing I'd change about it, is to have the 3 on the tree.


----------



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 17, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I like it! Do you know anything about the history of this particular vehicle?



Glad you do!

I'm not sure of its history, but I can see if the boss knows more. I'll post it up if there is anything interesting.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Oct 17, 2013)

For the love of all that is good and holy, DON'T hot rod it!!!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Oct 21, 2013)

Another vote for keep it original. Also love the placement of the backboard hanging from the ceiling


----------



## Skip Goulet (Oct 21, 2013)

Global Emergency Vehicles said:


> We recently bought this 1969 Ford Econoline 300 Ambulance as a project for our shop, and one day hope to use it as a sort of mascot for our company at various events.
> 
> It's actually a pretty interesting rig because the Econoline 300 was one of the first proper Type II Ambulances made. Ours needs a little fixing up but is in nice overall shape. Has the 302 V8 in it as well, so that's a plus.
> 
> ...



Nice....very nice!  This unit was built by Superior Coach Corp.   The small town of Andrews, TX, just NW of Midland, had one that looked like this one, except theirs was the window van, not the panel.   I'll look forward to you updating whatever restoration you do on this one.


----------



## Global Emergency Vehicles (Oct 30, 2013)

Will do. It will be a process, but hopefully the guys in our shop will be able to find the time in the next few months. It'd be great to have her ready to go by show season.


----------



## twistedMP (Oct 31, 2013)

Another vote for original


----------



## Happycoop (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome! Keep us updated with progress pics.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 13, 2013)

Do I need to attach a poll to this thread so we can vote on original or hot rod?


----------



## Hunter (Nov 13, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Do I need to attach a poll to this thread so we can vote on original or hot rod?



No need, the only logical answer is original. Duh.


----------



## Brandon O (Nov 13, 2013)

Is that Bill Cosby driving?


----------



## AgentOne (Nov 20, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> my vote is original



Me too.. Original!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

Original!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2013)

And putting period medical equipment in it would be awesome. An old Motorola radio and Datascope. An E&J resuscitator. Could be neat...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 20, 2013)

Go original! 

Too bad all the blood under the floorboards can't talk. Oh the stories....


----------



## richardharris908 (Dec 7, 2013)

It looks nice!


----------

